# Wintec Saddle?



## dianneS (Jul 13, 2012)

How old could this thing be?  I've never seen one with a koala bear on it?  I thought Wintec was manufactured by Bates, or weren't they always?  This thing is so odd, and I can't find anything like it online.


----------



## Karma (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not 100% certain. Do you have a picture? There is a write up with some pictures (of older saddles) and of the history and evolution of wintec saddles on their site here. That write up also explains the whole Wintec/Bates name thing. As for the quality, the Wintecs we have now are so much nicer than the old ones. However, for training and trail riding, I would not trade my all cloth wintec for anything it is just so secure and much easier to stay on when "surprised" than my leather saddles. 

One thing I would do before you use it is take it to a saddle fitter or repair person and double check that it is safe to use.


----------



## dianneS (Jul 14, 2012)

I figured out which one it is.  Its THE original wintec, the first one ever made!


----------

